# New member



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Roldale19 (Feb 13, 2019)

Haven't been on in a while. Lost my old account. Now I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## gearjammerbill (Oct 15, 2017)

This is post #11 for me.


----------



## MCason410 (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PMX (Jan 5, 2019)

#1 for me


----------



## Joeljenewein (Aug 23, 2018)

#20. Thanks


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope I'm still hunting at 76, u must be living Wright


----------



## defiantwardog (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi, working on my post count also. Welcome!!


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bobdta (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome, glad you are still at it!


----------



## amm412 (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Rghunter (Feb 9, 2019)

New member, been lurking for a couple of years.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















[email protected] .*


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there Ivan, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## JBDaddy416 (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## mattdenney07 (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome to AT Ivan!


----------



## jcoole4 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## demueller (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome #16 for me


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## davepapp (Mar 28, 2018)

Welcome! #4 for me - got some posting to do!


----------



## MMB1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## jvccspeed (Jan 13, 2019)

Number 13? 20 posts to view classifieds?


----------



## tluke20 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'll be absolutely tickled if I'm able to hunt with a bow at the age of 76. You, sir, are a badass. Cheers.


----------



## WilliamD (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello and Welcome from Massachusetts!


----------



## mallen (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome from west central Iowa!


----------



## Mjp37 (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome from MI


----------



## bud72882 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi there


----------



## bud72882 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah i need just a couple more posts to view some classifieds as well


----------



## bud72882 (Feb 13, 2019)

Made it


----------



## nmq184 (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome to Archery Talk Forum!!


----------



## Cmjames (Mar 21, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

:welcomesign::wav::wav::welcome:


----------



## P-S-H (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## ab129357552 (Feb 22, 2019)

hello Welcome!


----------



## HopefulHunter5 (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the AT forum from Columbus, Ga.

Bobby


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## tibbbing (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Ridge Roamer (May 19, 2020)

Wolcome, I've been reading on here for a long time. Just got around to joining and in the same boat as you to see classifieds.


----------



## Joseph_Blythe (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Fishbone821 (Jun 4, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## MtnCruiser80 (May 20, 2020)

Welcome to AT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franken_Eforce (Oct 24, 2016)

Roldale19 said:


> Haven't been on in a while. Lost my old account. Now I'm in the same boat as you.


Same here. 

Welcome aboard, hope I can still pull a bow at 76


----------



## Corycastillo (Jun 5, 2020)

Second post trying to get the 20 to possibly buy a bow


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! (Where every one of your posts will be criticized while you reach your 20 by some with nothing better to do) 
Don’t worry,we all had to start somewhere.


----------



## robl2533 (Nov 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttad89 (Jun 27, 2020)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bubbabean (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome I need 20 posts also


----------



## Papapat (Apr 1, 2020)

In the same boat. 6 for me. Welcome


----------



## Lane457 (Jul 2, 2020)

Haha


----------



## wgross001 (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Thickstuff (Jul 29, 2020)

Same for me. Welcome!


----------



## jeffo3804 (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## WI_BADGER (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome to AT! Trying to get to 20 myself...


----------

